# Acid-away is a throw away



## doggone (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been told that Copeland will void the compressor warrenty if any oil addatives like this are used is this the case?

I also have seen on other AC pro webpages state that Acid-Away will just hide moisture for a while ( tie it up in a salt) but it will react with R22 to form acid it is just a case how long the dyers hold out until another burnout happens

The Emerson climate FAQs question 29 states no oil additives are permitted


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Its all about price*

This gets back to a point that we continually hound. Cheaper is not always better.

There is no better remedy for a dirty system than to properly reclaim, flush, triple evacuate, utilize a dryer clean up cycle (changing dryer cores), etc.

Acid away and other acid neutralizers can be catergorized with flex duct, duct board, flexible gas piping, dumbed down tech tools, etc. They alll provide a quicker, cheaper job...but it isn't going to be a quality job.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Proper acid clean up involves blowing out all of the old oil, installing filter driers, then coming back and checking for acid content and changing the filter driers regularly until no more signs of acid.


----------



## doggone (Oct 10, 2011)

*what about Copeland accepting acid away*

Thanks pro"s I guess if you are charging a couple of grand for a typical compressor R&R why not do it so you will get a happy customer for 10 or 15 years.

Sorry to ask again but as far as I can figure Copeland does not accept using oil additives..will using thsi gunk void the Emerson warranty?


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

> Sorry to ask again but as far as I can figure Copeland does not accept using oil additives..will using thsi gunk void the Emerson warranty?


No, it will not void the warranty...PROVIDED that all the proper steps are taken when evacuating, charging, replacing the cores as needed, etc.

AIRECO usually has an Emerson employee in the staff that can confirm this for you.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Acid way in damaging certain invest in creating new values for throwing all the unnecessary details to keep a forming an interesting individual to earn some knowledge.


----------

